

Hacker News Classic - aberatiu
https://news.ycombinator.com/classic

======
elwell
What are the differences?

~~~
DanBC
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833242)

> _It 's what the frontpage would look like if only the votes of users who
> joined in the first year counted. I made it to check if the site is
> declining. In practice it's usually just a slower-changing version of the
> frontpage._

